
Entrepreneur, Average Age, and Schooling - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/05/01/entrepreneur-age-and-schooling/
======
vilaca
I think the ideia that entrepreneurs are in their early 20s comes from the
media: a dude still in college "makes it big" is big news, but when someone in
his 40s "makes it big" is not such good news, or doesnt sale as many
magazines/pageviews.

